# Diawa Lexa 300 or 400h for Musky?



## Harry1959

I have really just started to fish for musky frequently and don't have much experience with Bait casters.
The two reels I've used is a gold corsair 400(poor reputation). And a Swedish ambassador 6500C. They both seem ok to me, but I've never used a more expensive reel.
cabellas (on line) has the Lexa 300H and 400H on sale for $129 and $159. Those are really good prices for the reels. The 400 is usually $200-$245
The reviews are mixed, have any of you guys used these and do you like them? And I'm thinking the 400 would be a better choice if I get one. I don't know about the 300, but the 400 can be ordered with 5.1 or 6.3 gear ratio. 
Thanks


----------



## Legend killer

Don't waste your time with diawa.


----------



## triton175

I have the Lexa 400, high speed, and like it a lot. It's especially good when burning bucktails. I paid about $250 2 years ago, $159 is a bargain


----------



## MuskyFan

Running two Lexa 300s and 3 Ambassadeurs, all with 65# Power Pro braid. I've caught fish up to 41.5" on the Lexas mounted on medium heavy Muskie rods without any problem. I don't throw big baits like Bull Dawgs, Medussas or heavy crankbaits with them, though. They handle lighter baits better than the Ambassadeurs and are pretty versatile. 

Those are great prices considering they normally go for $199. There weren't any 400s available at the time I got mine but if I had a choice I'd lean toward the 400s. 

Good luck.


----------



## woodsnwater86

Dont wastes your time listening to legend killer he is a joke. I have a lexa 400hd and its a great reel. I also have an abu that i dont really like. Thats a good deal on either 300 or 400


----------



## burnsj5

I haven't used those specific reels but know guys that have without much issue, I believe they have the 400 size. Reels are application based. If you are throwing small baits with low resistance of course an abu c3 or c4, but try to move large bucktails and it's not happening. If just getting into it and you see positive reviews go for it, just be mindful that later down the road it may not be the best choice for all applications.


----------



## Harry1959

I appreciate all the feedback. I ordered the 400 today. Will probably pair it with a bulldog rod or at least some type of heavier rod. My 6500 on a BPS 7 ft lighter musky rod does well with the lighter bucktails and smaller swimbaits, but it will wear you out with heavy baits, or when trying to work a smaller lure fast. As Burnd said I learned than I need a different set up for different application.


----------



## Rocknut

I just picked up a 300 and have fished it a few times. I like the 7-1 retrieve speed and big handle.
I also fish a Abu c3 and a c4. I use 50lb and 80lb braid.
For my rod I used a Shimano Sojourn muskie rod. You can pick them up for $40. I'm fishing two of the sojourns and a mojo muskie.


----------



## K gonefishin

I have a Lexa 400HD, 300HD, Saltist 20 and the regular Lexa 300 I got for a backup I only paid 100 for it used. The HD Lexa's are far better built and will handle more abuse, I did throw the regular Lexa the other day on my jerk bait rod throwing smaller rubber, sledges, and dive and rise baits and the 7:1 works great for keeping slack out of the line it's not a bucktail reel if you are throwing any blades above 8's. 

Don't listen to anyone who tells you it's Tranx or bust, there are other good reels on the market for weekend warriors that will last for years if you keep up on maintenance.

For the money the Lexa's are a good reel and will serve you well. Just throw the right baits with the gear ratio you are fishing, use them for the right application and it will last.


----------



## MuskyFan

Rocknut said:


> I just picked up a 300 and have fished it a few times. I like the 7-1 retrieve speed and big handle.
> I also fish a Abu c3 and a c4. I use 50lb and 80lb braid.
> For my rod I used a Shimano Sojourn muskie rod. You can pick them up for $40. I'm fishing two of the sojourns and a mojo muskie.


Sounds like you looked in my rod locker.


----------



## Harry1959

Guess some people look at reels like others look at trucks or shotguns. My hunting buddy is all about Dodge trucks and Brownings or it's junk. Lol. I tend to read some reviews and buy what I get the best deal on with the features I need...well except for my grouse gun. Lol 
I'd like to actually handle the rod that I'm going to pair it with. Prefer to stay around $100. Not going shopping for one until I receive the reel. From researching on line it doesn't look like the Cincinnati BPS or Cabellas keep many heavier musky Rods in stock.


----------



## burnsj5

Definitely limits your selection to look at for muskie gear living in Ohio. For your price point I'd look at some of the omen line if you can find it on sale or eBay and maybe the tackle industry stuff. Id try to go between 8-9ft xh unless only throwing small stuff. I would stay clear from any of the bps brand stuff. Their initial line up was actually decent but it's junk now. I had the old Pete Mania gold round reel and a 7'6 medium heavy bps musky rod from way back before I lost it to the drink pike fishing in Canada one year. I loved that thing more then some of my combos now that cost 4x's as much. 
You're right about brand loyalty to some extent but I do like trying different stuff, I'm generally sold on the abu stuff but have some shimanos that are amazing too. As it's been said a few times already just use the right tool for the right job.
Good luck


----------



## MuskyFan

Cabelas has their brand Muskie rod but you could probably lift the Titanic with them. Way too heavy and stiff for my liking.

Field and Stream in Dayton had the Shimano Sojourns a while back but I don't know now.

Closest true muskie stores are near me are at Cave Run, about 2 1/2 hours south of here. Cave Run Pro Shop and Crash's.

It is nice to get a feel of the rods before buying them online.


----------



## TopRaider15

I have a lexa 400H and love it, great for throwing dawgs (except pounders) does really well with 8-9's and jerk baits. Have a tranx 400hg for burning blades, 10's and pounders. I also fished for years with a Calcutta 400b, great all around reel and will last forever.


----------



## Rocknut

I have certain baits that are rigged on each of my rods. I have 3-4 rods rigged and ready. Each one as others have said do certain tasks the best. The lexa does cast well and I like the low pro style like my bass reels. 

I was smallie fishing yesterday and it was nice not getting sore from casting the big stuff all day.
We did pick up quite a few nice ones in the 2-3 lb range.


----------



## Harry1959

I received my 400 last night. 
put 80 lb power pro on it and put on inexpensive bps graphite series 7'6" 2-10 oz. rod. Feels good to me. The reel is real smooth and I can cast 1.5 oz weight pretty good, probably 35 -40 yds. Going to try some heavier baits at CC in the morning.
Do you guys use this magnetic brake? So far it looks like a gimmick to me. Maybe I just need to get used to using it? I can cast a lot better with everything loose and using my thumb for tension.


----------



## Rocknut

I use mine some about 1/2 way on the dial. Yes it casts the best with everything loosened up. I only had trouble on a few casts heading into the wind or a high cast.


----------



## MuskyFan

I had to relearn how to cast after moving to Muskie baits. I was used to snapping the rod to get my bass baits moving. Can't do that with the larger baits and heavy rods. I had countless backlashes until I figured out that I needed to lob the baits more than zig them. Nice and smooth does the trick. 

On my Lexas I have the spool tension set so the bait stops when it hits the ground and the magnetic setting I'll change depending on what bait I'm using or wind. But usually it is set about 1/2 way. 

The Ambassadeurs have internal centrifugal tabs and the spool tension. I have 1/2 the tabs set out and the spool tension set so the spool doesn't overrun on the drop.


----------



## Harry1959

Thanks again for the input and encouragement to buy the reel. Feels so much smoother than the cheaper reels I've been using.


----------



## Rocknut

Yes you are right about the different style in casting. I go back and forth from muskie to bass. My arms like me doing bass. When I'm doing muskie I can feel the burn at the end of the day.


----------



## K gonefishin

I really like the magnetic brake, no gimmick, I can go from double 6 baby girls to double 9's or rubber by turning the brake where i need it, especially helps with small blades or smaller baits in general.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

I have been fishing a Lexa 400 on a 9' St. Croix big nasty musky tournament rod for 3 seasons and it is my main setup. It cast 10%-20% further than my winches. That is 10%-20% more water being covered.


----------



## undertaker

Good sales on the 300 an 400 now


----------



## Legend killer

Ol'Bassman said:


> I have been fishing a Lexa 400 on a 9' St. Croix big nasty musky tournament rod for 3 seasons and it is my main setup. It cast 10%-20% further than my winches. That is 10%-20% more water being covered.


Someone still uses a winch..


----------



## K gonefishin

Winch is a good reel for big blades. \

I have a tranx 500 hg being delivered today can't wait to get it.


----------



## TopRaider15

Yea, I need to grab a 5:4:1. Well dont need it but.......


----------



## gumbygold

Good call on the Lexa, I've been using the 300 for 3 years with zero problems. I have had problems with the abu winch and have abandoned it.


----------



## undertaker

My Abu squeals like a cat with its tail caught in the door. Every cast. Thinking the 400 is gonna replace it, now just have to pick the right model


----------



## Legend killer

The tranx 400 are great reels.


----------



## K gonefishin

Legend killer said:


> The tranx 400 are great reels.


Drags been loosening on tons of guys new tranx reels.









King daddy came yesterday


----------

